# schmeichelhaft



## Menger

Hola colegas
Hay una palabra que me está saliendo con frecuencia en textos promocionales de moda, schmeichelhaft, no acabo de encontrar una traducción que me guste y por eso quería saber si a alguien se le ocurre alguna buena solución. En el texto con el que estoy ahora:

Schöne und schmeichelhafte Shirts für jede Gelegenheit und jede Jahreszeit!

Muchas gracias por adelantado, Menger


----------



## Tonerl

_*schmeichelhaft:

anpassungsfähig *_
*adaptable*_*

elegant
elegante *_


_*Camisas bonitas y lisonjeras para cada ocasión y cada temporada*_


----------



## Menger

Gracias! Buenas opciones


----------



## Bacay0k0

Favorecedoras?


----------



## Tonerl

*Buena idea ! *

_*favorecedor

begünstigend 
vorteilhaft 

Schöne und schmeichelhafte (vorteilhafte) Hemden für jede Gelegenheit und jede Jahreszeit
Camisas bonitas y favorecedoras para cada ocasión y cada temporada

das Kleid steht dir sehr gut (begünstigt deine Figur, ist sehr vorteilhaft für deine Figur)
es un vestido muy favorecedor para ti *_


----------



## anahiseri

Propongo estas variantes:
Para cualquier ocasión, para todas las temporadas: camisas bonitas que sientan fenomenal / estupendamente / hacen buen tipo


----------

